# IBS in ATL



## goodbro (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi!New member. I've been living with IBS for over 10 years, although it has gotten better since I started taking Zoloft. Still, my anxiety, social phobia, and social life in general has withered to 0. Anyone know of support groups in Atlanta where I can talk about this without fear?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hi Welcome! I am going to move this to our Support Group Meetups Forum. (You can also searh there in that forum to see if there is one in Atlanta. Use the Search function up to the right by your name)


----------

